# Freebsd DNS cannot ping from windows client



## hongfxhp (Nov 24, 2021)

Dear Everyone, Could everyone can help me?
I setup 2 DNS server with uvproxy0 (172.26.201.23) and uvproxy1(172.26.201.24). and on client I setup 2 dns but cannot ping uvproxy1 or uvproxy0 only ping IP is ok.

could evryone advise how to solve problem .

thank you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

hongfxhp said:


> on client I setup 2 dns but cannot ping uvproxy1 or uvproxy0 only ping IP is ok.


Using short names means you need to configure `search` or `domain` in /etc/resolv.conf. If that's not configured correctly you will need to use the FQDN (Fully Qualified Domain Name), in other words `uvproxy0.mydomain.tld` instead of just `uvproxy0`. You can also use the drill(1) command to check if the DNS servers are working from the client. Something like `drill @172.26.201.23 www.google.com` for example.


----------



## hongfxhp (Nov 25, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Using short names means you need to configure `search` or `domain` in /etc/resolv.conf. If that's not configured correctly you will need to use the FQDN (Fully Qualified Domain Name), in other words `uvproxy0.mydomain.tld` instead of just `uvproxy0`. You can also use the drill(1) command to check if the DNS servers are working from the client. Something like `drill @172.26.201.23 www.google.com` for example.


in /etc/resolv.conf i config domain and seacrh as below
domain unxys.co.jp
nameserver 192.168.201.134
nameserver 172.26.201.23
nameserver 172.26.201.24
search unxys.co.jp




But when I set DnS in Windows is 172.26.201.24 and 172.26.201.23 cannot ping uvproxy0 and uvproxy1.
Pls help to solve problem.
Thank you


----------



## Max212 (Nov 25, 2021)

> in /etc/resolv.conf i config domain and seacrh as below
> domain unxys.co.jp
> nameserver 192.168.201.134
> nameserver 172.26.201.23
> ...




When you use static IP address in windows environment and computer is not domain joined, you have to set DNS suffix.
You can set it on network card or system wide (Primary Dns Suffix).

In your case for test, you can set it on network card.
On network card settings, that you are showing, click Advanced button, select DNS tab and add your dns suffix (unxys.co.jp) in: DNS suffix for this connection.


----------



## hongfxhp (Nov 26, 2021)

Max212 said:


> When you use static IP address in windows environment and computer is not domain joined, you have to set DNS suffix.
> You can set it on network card or system wide (Primary Dns Suffix).
> 
> In your case for test, you can set it on network card.
> On network card settings, that you are showing, click Advanced button, select DNS tab and add your dns suffix (unxys.co.jp) in: DNS suffix for this connection.


thank for reply i set already but i think may be problem from named.config file. I will test and let you result.


----------

